# New Member Hello



## JMarie (Aug 15, 2019)

Hello all. Not married but someday hope to be. Just got out of a relationship. We apparently just weren’t meant for each other. 

Im here basically to learn from others mistakes as to hear what others are looking for in a good relationship. 

Glad to be here and thanks to those who share.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

JMarie said:


> Hello all. Not married but someday hope to be. Just got out of a relationship. We apparently just weren’t meant for each other.
> 
> Im here basically to learn from others mistakes as to hear what others are looking for in a good relationship.
> 
> Glad to be here and thanks to those who share.



Welcome, there are a lot of heavy hitters here. Let's start here, nevermind what others are looking for in a relationship. But what you want in a relationship. Then you can toss that out and take opinions if you choose to. Again welcome.


----------



## JMarie (Aug 15, 2019)

Tilted 1 said:


> Welcome, there are a lot of heavy hitters here. Let's start here, nevermind what others are looking for in a relationship. But what you want in a relationship. Then you can toss that out and take opinions if you choose to. Again welcome.




Let me clarify, I know exactly what I want in a relationship... I guess I’m hear just to feel validated by knowing that what I want is not so unreasonable by seeing that others it want it to. 

That’s it. Validation. Not seeking anything other than that.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Much luck for you, and hope you get what you search.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

JMarie said:


> Let me clarify, I know exactly what I want in a relationship... I guess I’m hear just to feel validated by knowing that what I want is not so unreasonable by seeing that others it want it to.
> 
> That’s it. Validation. Not seeking anything other than that.


Rule Number 1: Be the best to catch the best.

Rule Number 2: Put your SO needs ahead of your own. 

Rule Number 3: Refer to rule number 1.

"COMPARE YOURSELF TO WHO YOU WERE YESTERDAY, NOT TO WHO SOMEONE ELSE IS TODAY” - JP


----------



## FasterEddy (Jun 20, 2019)

I just heard this tip so I’ll pass it along,. “before you make a list of what you want, write down what you offer. Your offers should be longer and equally valuable.” Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

